# Snapper and Shark Action



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

ZombieKiller and I went out Sunday morning off Okaloosa Island to do a little bottom fishing. The weather was almost perfect. The gulf was very calm in the morning and a light chop on the way back. As far as fishing goes, we both did pretty well with lots of action in the morning. We got our 4 red snapper limit and kept a Lane snapper as well. We caught quite a few smaller red snapper that we let go to grow bigger, and we both caught a shark. Zombie got a nice hit on his live rig paddling out, but no other action trolling besides that. Here are a few cool pics from the trip


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Way to go! I have to admit though I'd be looking for even longer pliers for that second pic.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Man, you kayak guys are crazy! I think of some of the sharks I've had on the line that would dwarf those kayaks. Keep the cool pics and stories coming as i'll be content to watch from afar!


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha...yeah, I was debating on just cutting the line, but I figured that if I got the shark tired enough I would be able to remove the hook and get my lead back. I admit that I was imagining that shark lunging at me and getting some payback. Great fight though, he was pulling me around for awhile until he finally keeled over and I was able to pull him close.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great report and cool pics.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Good report, bud. There would be more photos if I had remembered earlier in the trip that I had my camera with me. I would have forgotten my head had it not been jammed so firmly up my a$$ Sunday morning.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Haha, it's ok man. We'll get another shot this weekend hopefully to light up some more fish and post another good report


----------

